# Best board combinations



## okstateblues (Feb 13, 2020)

What are some PCB combos that would be best combined into one pedal? My thought is a dual tube screamer a la visual sounds double trouble, a dual Tommy, a blues breaker into a Mr black bb gun, or a tube screamer into a rat. Just some ideas. I am looking for more underrated combos like that and if it is possible to combine into one enclosure. All help is greatly appreciated. I have definitely went off the deep end...


----------



## TheSin (Feb 13, 2020)

okstateblues said:


> What are some PCB combos that would be best combined into one pedal? My thought is a dual tube screamer a la visual sounds double trouble, a dual Tommy, a blues breaker into a Mr black bb gun, or a tube screamer into a rat. Just some ideas. I am looking for more underrated combos like that and if it is possible to combine into one enclosure. All help is greatly appreciated. I have definitely went off the deep end...


As soon as my pcb’s arrive, I’m building me a Morning Glory and TS-808 combo ala the Double Barrel. I like the idea of doing combo Boost/OD/Dist pedals. A bit cheaper to build, less real estate and cables on my pedalboard...just my personal opinion though.

BTW if you haven’t done a KOT clone you should. I’ve done 2. One with the original diodes and it sounds sweet with my Strat into my Fender DRRI!! Highly recommend!


----------



## ericwood (Feb 13, 2020)

I have always been really fond of some kind of tubescreamer into some kind of big muff, it gets super beefy and the infamous TS mid hump does wonders for the bassier muff models (e.g. the Russian ones).


----------



## DGWVI (Feb 13, 2020)

My favorite combo is running a Rat into an op-amp Big Muff


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 13, 2020)

TheSin said:


> As soon as my pcb’s arrive, I’m building me a Morning Glory and TS-808 combo ala the Double Barrel. I like the idea of doing combo Boost/OD/Dist pedals. A bit cheaper to build, less real estate and cables on my pedalboard...just my personal opinion though.
> 
> BTW if you haven’t done a KOT clone you should. I’ve done 2. One with the original diodes and it sounds sweet with my Strat into my Fender DRRI!! Highly recommend!



I am in the process of populating a paragon right now and look forward to the finished product. Yes the double barrel is a good one I forgot about! Tanks for the idea. Is there any secrets to setting these types of projects up? I'm new to pedal building but have been bitten by the big bad after finishing up my first two, a face melter and Tweed man.


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 13, 2020)

DGWVI said:


> My favorite combo is running a Rat into an op-amp Big Muff



Are you going for heavier fuzz or do they work together to tighten your desired sound?


----------



## TheSin (Feb 13, 2020)

okstateblues said:


> I am in the process of populating a paragon right now and look forward to the finished product. Yes the double barrel is a good one I forgot about! Tanks for the idea. Is there any secrets to setting these types of projects up? I'm new to pedal building but have been bitten by the big bad after finishing up my first two, a face melter and Tweed man.


No secret for me, Im just experimenting and having fun with it. Whats nice is that if a build doesn’t meet your expectations or suit your needs, you can always sell it to fund another build. I’ve sold a few, mostly pedals I've made with veroboard. I just recently decided to use pcb’s because its makes for a cleaner, more reliable build imo.


----------



## DGWVI (Feb 13, 2020)

okstateblues said:


> Are you going for heavier fuzz or do they work together to tighten your desired sound?


I usually try to have the Rat set for a bright, lower medium gain tone as an always-on kinda thing and then have the Muff maxed out (tone at around 3o'clock for the heavies and noisies. The Rat adds clarity and a much more aggressive attack.
Lately, though, I've switched to lipstick pickups, and I'm loving the Rat volume and distortion cranked, filter at zero running into the Muff, still with the Sustain set to max, but the tone dialed back to about 1o'clock. The feedback and clanginess is a lot of fun

But, yeah, I go for heavy, scuzzy, noisy fuzz tones


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 14, 2020)

Foxx Tone Machine into a Russian Muff, sounds great, especially with the octave on.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 14, 2020)

i really like the mdma into the pantheon. with an order switcher you could really get wild


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 14, 2020)

a klon or ts style pedal into a marshall style preamp would be a nice setup for getting different types of gain. i have a flux drive and a distortron and they get used independently or in tandem all the time at gigs depending on how heavy what im playing is.

someone here recently posted a two in one which was a JHS superbolt and a bluesbreaker. i would think thats a nifty combo as well.


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 14, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> i really like the mdma into the pantheon. with an order switcher you could really get wild



Where do you get an order switch?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 14, 2020)

3PDT Order Switch - PedalPCB.com
					

3PDT Effects Order Switcher




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 15, 2020)

Does anybody in this thread have experience with the frost drive (vfe)? It looks like the 808 is out of stock for a bit and I am looking for a t-style drive to run into a rat clone


----------



## Barry (Feb 15, 2020)

okstateblues said:


> Does anybody in this thread have experience with the frost drive (vfe)? It looks like the 808 is out of stock for a bit and I am looking for a t-style drive to run into a rat clone


Chuck D. Bones is a big fan of the Frost drive, and I just got my board to build one!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 15, 2020)

A rangemaster un front of a hoof gives you a killer Animator style pedal


----------



## phi1 (Feb 15, 2020)

As mentioned the frost drive looks like a great versatile TS circuit.  The glue factory on here is very similar to a TS (I think I remember reading you could even build a stock TS on that board with a few component subs (not positive about that but you can compare the schematics). 

The oasis and stockade are also TS type circuits with some extra options.


----------



## ErickPulido (Feb 15, 2020)

I have build the Eternal burst and I like it better than any TS


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Feb 17, 2020)

I've been thinking about putting a Procrastinator and a Chalumeau into one box  - Slow Gear & fuzzy Clari(not) with an order switch.

But maybe that should go into the thread "worst board combinations".


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 17, 2020)

OD-820 and a Klon or an Abider.  A Timmy into a BB preamp or Gauss Drive (very similar).  I just built an Abider and was quite impressed.  The BB gun is another drive that would stack nicely.  The classic Klon and Blues Breaker combo is very nice.  Mine got pinched by a "friend".  I would bet that Hoof (or some other muff variant) into a SHO would be a killer combo.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 17, 2020)

Barry said:


> Chuck D. Jones is a big fan of the Frost drive, and I just got my board to build one!



It's "Bones" and yes, the Frost is the best of the Tube Screamers, as long as you don't mind having six knobs.  If you do build one, check out my mid-boost pot mods.


----------



## Barry (Feb 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It's "Bones" and yes, the Frost is the best of the Tube Screamers, as long as you don't mind having six knobs.  If you do build one, check out my mid-boost pot mods.


My bad, sorry for the misspell! Corrected! and I will definitely be checking out your mods!


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 17, 2020)

Has anybody ever tried a boost and Tweed man or blues breaker in the same enclosure? Also how do you wire them together in one enclosure?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 17, 2020)

Fuzzonaut said:


> I've been thinking about putting a Procrastinator and a Chalumeau into one box  - Slow Gear & fuzzy Clari(not) with an order switch.
> 
> But maybe that should go into the thread "worst board combinations".


Sounds cool to me


----------



## okstateblues (Feb 17, 2020)

Also has anyone experimented with the samurai yet?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 17, 2020)

Billy Gibbons wired six Expandora's in series.  Why not do that all in one box?  You'd need a 1590DD just to hold all the knobs.  ?


----------



## HamishR (Mar 31, 2020)

I love a Red Rooster into a Caliber 45/Animal kinda OD.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 31, 2020)

Something I really like that hasn't been mentioned is a JFET preamp circuit paired with an OD to push it. A blues breaker or klon into a SOFTii or Covert OD can cover a TON of territory. Boost to chugga chugga and all sound pretty fantastic.


----------



## Fishbonetabby (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad I found this thread!

I just ordered a Squidward board I'm going to put in a 1590BB along with a Zapper.  I was also planning on combining a Freak EZQ with a Delegate Compressor at some point at well.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2022)

jubal81 said:


> Something I really like that hasn't been mentioned is a JFET preamp circuit paired with an OD to push it. A blues breaker or klon into a SOFTii or Covert OD can cover a TON of territory. Boost to chugga chugga and all sound pretty fantastic.


Right, because the SoFTii & Covert don't already have too much gain. 

Take a look at this, it's basically a Timmy pushing a Box o' Rocks. Not quite as radical as BluesBreaker -> SoFTii, but it gets the job done.


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Mar 24, 2022)

Bump on this feed. 

We all know the Acapulco Gold. What are your favorite combinations and order for this? You can push the AG and use it to limit a fuzz  or you can do a backflip and use the AG to slam something and get that extra richness. 

third option.... the acapulco gold is just not for you.


----------

